# Garnett getting some help



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Is there any way the wolves can go for an allstar guard to complement KG's talent and win championships?
honestly, i dont know how long will KG plan on being stuck at the 7-8th seed int he west.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Once his contract is up soon, if he resigns for less money (who really knows what he'll do) they will probably be able to go out and sign at least 2 to 3 good players to help out KG, and hopefully go deep in the playoffs.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

They should miss the playoffs one year, get a good draft pick (Caron Bulter type) then they might have hope.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

The Wolves have players that compliment KG well. I like the addition of Troy Hudson. Wally is back and dont forget he was an allstar this time last year. Peeler is a hot shooter. Kendell Gill was a good pick up. They have been missing Terrell Brandon which has hurt them tremendously. If he were healthy they'd be better off. 
Plus it's hard to win in the West. The wolves are going to need to add a few more players to reach championship contention.


----------



## KG21 (Feb 4, 2003)

The Wolves should resign KG for less money? I'm one to think that he won't jump for joy when they say that. He's a top 5 player in the league, but I'm starting to think the Wolves should blow this team up. KG say's he loves Minnesota, but this is the NBA,, and the NBA is business, trade him for a young guy, and a couple of picks. Then, in a coulple of years, they got a shot.


----------



## Wizards1 (Oct 30, 2002)

I would like to see *KG* go to *Orlando* and play with *T-Mac* if *Grant Hill* can't play anymore. I think that would be an exciting combo to watch :yes: Anyway I feel sorry for *KG* he plays hard every season and can't make it in the playoffs, true he has good players around him but lets face it there not up to his calibur and thats a terrible waste of *KG's* talent.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wizards1</b>!
> I would like to see *KG* go to *Orlando* and play with *T-Mac* if *Grant Hill* can't play anymore. I think that would be an exciting combo to watch :yes: Anyway I feel sorry for *KG* he plays hard every season and can't make it in the playoffs, true he has good players around him but lets face it there not up to his calibur and thats a terrible waste of *KG's* talent.


Wow...Orlando would love that. 3 versatile players. Matchup problems galore for opposing teams.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

My best hope is tio have him wear a heat uniform!!!
with caron and rasual butler, and a good draft pick coming up, it would be a dream.
and not to mention riley would love to have him and would turn him into a beast!


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I think it wouldnt hurt them to miss the playoffs and get a good draft pick in a draft were they will have a pick. The ideal situation would be for them to be able to sign KG for less money thus enabling them to sign another quality player. I dont see them getting any additional help this season though.

What is the Cavs didnt match Ricky Davis offer sheet. He's been a monster this season.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> I think it wouldnt hurt them to miss the playoffs and get a good draft pick in a draft were they will have a pick. The ideal situation would be for them to be able to sign KG for less money thus enabling them to sign another quality player. I dont see them getting any additional help this season though.
> 
> What is the Cavs didnt match Ricky Davis offer sheet. He's been a monster this season.


If Davis would have ended up in Minny he'd be coming off the bench for them averaging 15 points a game.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KG21</b>!
> The Wolves should resign KG for less money? I'm one to think that he won't jump for joy when they say that. He's a top 5 player in the league, but I'm starting to think the Wolves should blow this team up. KG say's he loves Minnesota, but this is the NBA,, and the NBA is business, trade him for a young guy, and a couple of picks. Then, in a coulple of years, they got a shot.


If KG really "loved" the game, he'd accept less money. He already has more money than all of us than board combined will ever have. If he takes somewhere around 70 million, that will free up around 40 to 50 million to go out and sign a few good players.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

He'll HAVE TO accept less money. There are MAX contracts now, you know.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

and they still don't have another draft pick in the first round this year. JOE SMITH


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> He'll HAVE TO accept less money. There are MAX contracts now, you know.


No. He doesn't have to accept less money because max contract are based on a combo of experience and/or previous contract. Players who had contracts under the old CBA were grandfather in and are eligible to sign a new contract/extension at the standard % for a raise on the value last year of the previous contract. The max he is eligible for is 4yrs/$139M. Link to ESPN article on Garnett negotiation


----------

